

Gmail for domains has been down for an hour - venus

Is anyone tracking this?<p>I cannot send email on any of my "google apps for domains" accounts, or whatever they're called this week.
======
ozh
Everyday there seem to be a couple posts about Google/Gmail being down for
domains/that country/whatever. Unless these posts link to an article
explaining hows, whys or anything relevant, I think these posts are utterly
uninteresting. To keep polite.

~~~
venus
What if there's no blog post?

I could write a blog post saying exactly what I said here.

~~~
alt_
Key phrase: "explaining hows, whys or anything relevant".

------
noahc
In the future it might be useful to use
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/> to figure out how wide spread the
issue is.

